# VR6 LOW OIL PRESSURE



## pruchavw (Oct 2, 2007)

i had low oil pressure right as i was about to sell my car and replaced the oil pressure switch and disconnected the batter yand reconnected it.... no lights have come on and i have drove it about 35 miles? is everything ok?


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Did you check your oil level.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

get your oil pump checked asap


----------



## vrsexmike (Feb 22, 2010)

are u joking me bro?!! wtf


----------



## playsguitars (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: (rickjaguar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickjaguar* »_get your oil pump checked asap

this x2000. just had a vr die on me because the pump went. spun a bearing about a month and a half ago, still waiting to get a new motor. for your sanity, change it!


----------



## ocellaris (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: VR6 LOW OIL PRESSURE (pruchavw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pruchavw* »_i had low oil pressure right as i was about to sell my car and replaced the oil pressure switch and disconnected the batter yand reconnected it.... no lights have come on and i have drove it about 35 miles? is everything ok?

You might want to at least mention this to whoever buys the car if you are doing a private sale.


----------



## vrsexmike (Feb 22, 2010)

hah nice..im the guy who bought that car


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (vrsexmike)*


----------

